# Newbie here



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi Im new here. My cat's name is Stix and he is an evil little monkey. Hes about 9 or 10mths old and he is not the brightest crayon in the box. You will probably see alot of posts from me under "Behavior" in the future. That is him in my av, and there are more pics in the cat gallery. Here's another one of him being a weirdo. I always catch him doing stuff like that. By the way my real name is Krystal, I am 22 and from Dallas, here's a pic of me too.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

welcome to the Cat Forum! It's nice to have you here. Your cat is very cute!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I love the avatar.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! Your cat is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

"slow" cats are good fun :lol: 

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! You will learn lots here!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome among us!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your av is so hilarious! My cats do the funniest poses too and of course you got to take those kodak picture moments. Btw, I'm also 22! :lol:


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the welcomes guys. I will be sure to post more pics of my crazy Stix.


----------

